# SMALLER DOGS ?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I know APBTs are not bred for certain looks or colors, but I seen many pics on this forum of the older style dogs and a lot (not all) seem to be very small in size. Is there any particular bloodline that throw out small dogs from time to time? I wouldn't mind have a mini-me apbt ...no designer dogs here please, I'm talking about a real APBT.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tonios said:


> I know APBTs are not bred for certain looks or colors, but I seen many pics on this forum of the older style dogs and a lot (not all) seem to be very small in size. Is there any particular bloodline that throw out small dog from time to time? I wouldn't not mind have a mini-me apbt ...no designer dogs here please, I'm talking about a real APBT.


If you're looking for a smaller dog I would start looking into the game dog lines, but also look at the breeders dogs themselves.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What is small to you? My adult is 45lbs thats average to me.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

A 40-45lbs That's what I want.


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

*My female is almost 17" tall and weighs 30lbs (chain weight).
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [296182] :: MAK'N YOU GREEN WITH ENVY
Her sire is from Midnight Cowboy lines. From what I have been told Cowboy dogs tend toward smaller, darker colored dogs. I would say Cowboy or Nigerino dogs might be what you are looking for.*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well in that case just find a breeder who breeds to standard size. UKC and ADBA standards call for dogs between 30-65lbs preferable. Or you just get lucky with some byb dogs and they end up that size! lol Like my big girl Helena who stays under 50 and the pup I got who I think won't get out of the 40's either. I don't recommend a byb though! lol You never know what you are going to get there.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

tonios said:


> A 40-45lbs That's what I want.


Small today was average yesterday. You get a classicly bred pit and it should be right where you want.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here is my dog nalo at around 40-41lbs.








here is his ped.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178842] :: HICKORY X NADJA BREEDING


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

tonios said:


> I'm talking about a real APBT.


Well that right there in itself would be a smaller dog.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Legend Kennels has their pups at $400 which is pretty good.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey thanks for the link...nice looking dog there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some of my redboy/Jocko dogs stayed under 40lbs. Siren is 35lbs and Riot should be about the same. All my dogs tend to be under 45lbs. Many gamebred lines stay what is considered small for today. many dogs you see are over 50lbs because of the fad breeding of large bullies. Again many of the old lines stay small. But if that is what you want are you ready to handle a gamebred APBT? many have high energy and you have to consider they tend to be more DA than a bully. So if you have a dog now are you ready to crate and rotate.
food for thought.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i love my moms little game breed pup lots of fun and not all that da because its a femail. good luck with the game breed dogs they are funn and time consuming lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i love my moms little game breed pup lots of fun and not all that da because its a femail. good luck with the game breed dogs they are funn and time consuming lol


she may be a luuuucky owner to not have DA game bred dog. I've come to find out that when it comes down to it when a game bred dog matures, it doesn't matter if they're male or female.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she is still only about a year. but very socialized with people and lots of dogs from birth.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is your moms first game bred dog, but things start to change especially around the second heat cycle.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man i hope she stays not da she is an awesome little dog.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

just be on your toes and be ready for it when and if it happens


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh i will be and im sure my mom will.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I think people throw around and use the term "gamebred" very loosely.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I think people throw around and use the term "gamebred" very loosely.


In theory, other than the hog dog breeders, that's all we have left.


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

I like them small also, and I have to say the dogs and peds shown wold make anybody proud.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I have a really cute female rescue that's 37 lbs, almost a year old, UTD on all shots & spayed. She's really energetic and loving and a complete clown!










yes, she likes to play with the sheep at the vet's!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I want a little APBT so bad.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is interesting and I have a question for owners of purebred APBT dogs. We don't know exactly what Josey is, but after looking at so many pictures on the message boards she seems to us to have quite a bit of APBT in her. When we are asked what she is - I say not sure, but probably quite a lot of pit bull. We often get puzzled looks from people thinking no way. My impression is that most people don't realize that APBTs are not large dogs.
Josey is 8 mo now - about 18 " tall and 40 lbs. I must admit before doing research I probably thought the same thing.

My question for you purebred APBT owners - Do you ever have people amazed when you say your dog is a pit bull?

Here is Josey - her hind quarters are a little high and her snout a little long, but most on these boards seem to see the pit in her.


----------

